# hoyt raider/intruder



## renegade80 (Nov 18, 2010)

just got a great deal on a hoyt raider with intruder limbs. I'm trying to find a manual for it but it's an older bow 1999/2000 and haven't had any luck. does anyone have an idea where I can get one. This bow is like new and had only been shot 3 times before the original owner got sick and was never able to use it


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have that bow, but no manual. Best bet is the WTB here, or E---.
I have swapped the limbs, cams, and harness onto a Spectra riser but I can still read the string and cable lenths. This one has C2 command cams on it.


----------



## renegade80 (Nov 18, 2010)

*hoyt raider*

thanks for the info. I got hold of customer service at hoyt. they don't have any manuals for anything over 10 years old but they were able to give me all the info i needed for the bow i suggest anyone needing info on a hoyt to contact them they were very helpful


----------



## elliott.wilson (Dec 13, 2010)

I bought a hoyt intruder a week or two ago not realizing that the mods for thjis bow are no longer in production if anyone has short mods for this bow please let me know.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Elliott put an add in the WTB section here. Explain what you have and what your after.


----------

